# Street Dreams Detail - Black BMW M6 Correction and Coating



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*It finally happened, Street Dreams has re-located to San Diego California!

Its been a very busy few months winding down my business in New Jersey, moving and setting up shop in San Diego. Still plenty of work to do but I am happy to be officially back on the forums posting and sharing. This M6 was the very first car which came in my shop and while the shop itself may not be fully dialed in just yet (lighting and flooring to be installed) I made sure the BMW was.

Issues with the car:

Heavy swirls, RIDS and marring
Re-painted front bumper, unfinished with sanding marks
Poorly finished carbon splitter and rear valence
Lack of depth and clarity
No metallic flake pop



Front bumper showing shoddy re-paint with heavy orange peel





Sonax wheel cleaner sprayed on dry and left to sit for about 10 minutes before agitation. Wheels tires and wells de-greased and cleaned





Yes the Street Dreams detail truck made the pilgrimage also, cannot wait to carve up the canyon roads in the NV Hi-top



After the rest of the prep, decon and claying the finish was cleaned with IPA and inspected under LED lights both standing and by torch, here is what the finish looked like

Heavy swirls and marring with some very deep gouges



Onto paint correction various products used including Menzerna FG400 and Megs 101











Working on rockers with the 75'..



Front bumper was lefty mostly unfinished from the body shop



Below you can see sanding marks left over from shoddy re-fininishing work, fixed now..



After correction



Both front and rear carbon pieces came delivered poorly finish so they never really had a chance to.. shine

Before haze





After, crisp and clear weave like carbon should be



Rear valence also poorly finished and cloudy



Before



After



Exhaust tips needed some work too..



All better..



The trunk was one of the worst areas on the car, long RIDS and very heavy swirls













No extra light needed, even a single bulb fluorescent can show the difference in color from the polished side vs. the unpolished side











Front fender work, again lack of clarity really knocked down the metallic flake. Black Sapphire metallic should be bursting with flake..





How BSM is supposed to look closeup with LED standing lights.. zero haze, zero marring after polishing step



After all the correction work was finished I wiped down the car with Eraser and pulled it outside to inspect my work before applying Opti Coat

It does not matter what final LSP you use or what coating product you choose as long as your prep and polishing work was done properly, out in the sun with no LSP after alcohol or eraser wipedown will show the true work..



Final shots







Remember what that hood looked like earlier? ..































Thanks for reading!

Regards,

Dave
Street Dreams San Diego*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations for your new shop and superb work on the M6 :thumb:

Nice to have you back here


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aweome work love the sun shots


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice car, i like that a lot. Top job on the correction too, very nicely done indeed :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work Dave stunning finish.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome car that, beautiful results from your work, extremely impressive :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice turn around.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great to see you back Dave, and a cracking write up to kick things off again! Huge improvement!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks great, looks stunning...I'm not sure if everyone saw but...did I see gull wings???


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on the move and great to have you posting again :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic work! Hope the rest of the setting up of the shop goes smoothly :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work and photo-story. Wish you all the best for your new unit.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, well done.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks really well, Great Work


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Top job!

Good luck to your new shop!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work as always!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

very nice detail.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

JMDetailing said:


> That looks great, looks stunning...I'm not sure if everyone saw but...did I see gull wings???


Yes you did. Not my choice on an M6 but hey cleaning door jambs was a breeze for me



stangalang said:


> Congrats on the move and great to have you posting again :thumb:


Been a long few months, new shop and lots of writeups coming.



Spyco said:


> Very nice work and photo-story. Wish you all the best for your new unit.


Thank you, much appreciated:thumb:



CleanDetail said:


> Looks really well, Great Work


Thanks!



JBirchy said:


> Great to see you back Dave, and a cracking write up to kick things off again! Huge improvement!


Its only gonna get better..


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Incredible work, what a transformation!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

dsms said:


> Yes you did. Not my choice on an M6 but hey cleaning door jambs was a breeze for me


Ha! I bet, good work buddy. :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Steve Saunders said:


> Incredible work, what a transformation!


Thank you Steve.. oddly enough we share the same last name. :thumb:


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy to share the same name with detailing skills like that. :thumb:


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

One of the nicest things I've ever seen, epic!!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing work as usual! Welcome to Ca!!


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent results on the m6, nice work!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, what a finish!!! :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Its a bit of a beast, looking good:thumb:


----------

